
Zen, or the art of YC interview - coffeemug
http://www.defmacro.org/ramblings/yc-interview.html
======
pg
Good god. We don't deliberately play good cops and bad cops to push people's
buttons. We wouldn't have the energy to do that all day long for 3 days. We
just have a lot of questions to ask and only 10 minutes to do it in, and we
have to switch context completely every 15 minutes. This means there's a lot
of randomness in the questions. You get easy ones mixed randomly with ones
that seem very critical, but it's not deliberate.

~~~
run4yourlives
I find it sad in a way that although you've put a really good thing together,
it's started to become _the goal_ for some people, instead of just one of many
ways to enable them to reach what should be their actual goal.

~~~
pg
Actually that is a problem. We started to notice about two years ago that we
were getting applications from people who seemed mainly to want YC on their
resumes. We try to filter those out, but we still get fooled occasionally.

~~~
netcan
How serious could it get?

------
mahmud
_You've already read six paragraphs of drivel that won't help you, so I'll now
try to redeem myself and give a few useful pieces of advice._

That's a writing anti-pattern. Please don't force me to read deliberately bad
text, take the time to rewrite it so that the non-drivel paragraphs come
first, and nothing else after them.

------
pchristensen
Man I love Felix Dennis!

"I'll leave you with a timeless piece of advice from Felix Dennis:

The first step? Just do it And bluff your way through it. Remember to duck!
Godspeed ...

and Good Luck!"

------
bhousel
Wow, that was useless.. Will people really upvote _anything_ that has "YC
Interview" in the title?

~~~
aberman
I know this might be little consolation, but if you knew the author, you might
appreciate this post a bit more.

~~~
bhousel
Actually I really appreciate your comment.. I took the time to go back to his
page and read some of his other essays, and yes, there is some great stuff
there.

Maybe his latest post just needs to be edited down a little bit.

------
prakash
Summary: Be the ball.

------
omouse
I wish Mr Def Macro would go back to talking about Lisp or computing science
or something interesting...

